# Looking to Sub Metrowest MA



## Digger1 (Dec 4, 2003)

G' Day

Looking to sub! I have available three heavy duty pickups with 8' plows, backhoe/loader, sander truck, 8-wheeler dump and 10-wheeler dump with plow. Looking for work in either areas:
Route 9 from Worcester to Natick, 495 belt from Hudson to Route 95, Milford/Franklin/Northbridge and Northern RI. Would also consider other areas! Thank you for your consideration.


----------

